# HIC and HCT



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Leyna earned her HIC and HCT today! I am so proud of her. She has never seen sheep before but she went nuts and knew exactly what to do. More important...she had a blast and so did I.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to you and Leyna!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Like!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What's next for the lovely Leyna?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, Leyna will be doing herding training every Wednesday now. We will probably test for her JHD in August. She has conformation shows in July and September and tests for her BH in October.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> Well, Leyna will be doing herding training every Wednesday now. We will probably test for her JHD in August. She has conformation shows in July and September and tests for her BH in October.


That's wonderful Kendra, keep up the great work!


----------

